# remington 710 7mm???



## ganeece (Sep 21, 2005)

i'm thinking about purchasing a remington 710 7mm for a inexperienced hunter. he's a pertty big boy so he can handle the kick, but it will be used mainly for deer hunting. does anyone have any suggestions? I would really like to hear form people who own this gun. i've read both good and bad about it and would just like to hear from peole who have actually shot it. thanks!!! :-?


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I have one in a 7mm and I like it. I have never had any problems with mine and I have beat on it pretty good. The kick really isnt even that bad. The only thing about it that I didnt like was the bolt was a little sticky when I first got it. After about 10 shots or so it loosend up and works great. You cant go wrong for the $.


----------



## smike (Sep 12, 2005)

I've had mine for a couple of months now very happy with it .My bolt was a little sticky at first as well but was good by the time I was done sighting it in.I would recomend it.


----------



## wright.ss (Oct 7, 2005)

I just bought the Remington 710 in7mm rem mag and it shoots about a 1" group using factory loads.-Remington Core-lokt 150 gr. Had 2 different groups where it shoot in the same hole - less than a 1/2" group with all 3 shots. I can't complain with the accuracy.
The Bushnell scope which came with the gun was replaced with a Nikon Bushmaster 3x9x40 the same day I bought the gun.
The bolt definitly smoothed out after using the gun.
Can't wait to nail a buck with the 7mm!!


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

Just an FYI for the 710. I had one it shot awesome however that being said the magazine and action is all one piece molded so if it breaks down your screwed. In mine the bolt retaining pin is weak metal and as it get used it wears down eventually like mine causing the bolt to blow back. there is a safety recall on these 710's now in regard to the safety mechanism. Save your money get a better made rifle if your worried about finances look at the Stevens 200 cheap but very well made.

Just my opinion guys but beware what ya get.


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

i personally havent owned this gun, however, i was looking at one in a 30/06 and the guy that i do my trading with talked me out of it because there kinda made a little cheap. i have another suggestion, instead of the 710, i got a sako tikka t3. there imported my benelli and are really good guns for there price tag. mine is a 308. and i have shot numerous 5 shot, 1 inch groupings. i could send one of my groupes if u would like. there a very accurate gun that run at a decent price. u can get one slightly used for around 500$ i traded for mine, brand new, so...i didnt pay cash. but...give it a look at.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

mnwatrfwl,

Could you please sight your source of the *recall *for safety on the Remington model 710.
I have two of them and never herd this before.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Your source is WRONG!!!!!!!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Please don't bad mouth something that you know little to nothing about!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

mnwatrfwl said:


> Just an FYI for the 710. I had one it shot awesome however that being said the magazine and action is all one piece molded so if it breaks down your screwed. In mine the bolt retaining pin is weak metal and as it get used it wears down eventually like mine causing the bolt to blow back. *there is a safety recall on these 710's now in regard to the safety mechanism. *Save your money get a better made rifle if your worried about finances look at the Stevens 200 cheap but very well made.
> 
> Just my opinion guys but beware what ya get.


Make sure you know the facts because your giving out bad information.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> Your source is WRONG!!!!!!!


Not entirely..........

Remington Arms Company, Inc. is voluntarily recalling a limited number of Model 710 bolt-action rifles;
as a result of its discovery, during routine test firing, that some Model 710 rifles manufactured between July and October 2002 may have been assembled with an improperly made "Safety Detent Spring." Although unlikely, there is a possibility that the manual safety arm mechanism in such a rifle could fail to fully return to the "safe" or "on" position.
Visit this web-site for more info:
http://www.remington.com/safety/710/710.asp


----------

